# الفرح الذي لا ينتهي...



## الكرمه الصغيره (2 مارس 2013)

*يسوع المسيح *
*الفرح الذي لا ينتهي*
*كنت منذ حداثتي أعجب بيسوع المسيح وبتعاليمه السامية، ولكنني كنت أعتقد أنها لا تصلح لأبناء القرن الواحد العشرين، بل لأناس عاشوا منذ ألفي سنة. ومرّت الأيام وتخرجت من الجامعة مهندساً. دخلت الحياة وبيدي الكثير من مؤهلات النجاح في العمل، والحياة الاجتماعية. ومثل بقية الشباب، حاولت أن أبني مستقبلي وأتمتع بحياتي دون أن أدخل الله في اعتباري ومتطلباته مني كإنسان. لذلك كانت حياتي فارغة وبدون هدف، على الرغم من كل مظاهر الفرح والنجاح الخارجية.*
*وفي ذات يوم التقيت براعي كنيسة شاب، أخبرني عن محبة الرب يسوع لي وغفرانه لخطاياي، وعن الحياة الزاخرة التي أعدها لي، إن أمنت به وقبلته كمخلصي الشخصي. فصليت مع الراعي وطلبت من الرب يسوع، بكلمات بسيطة أن يغفر لي خطاياي وأن يدخل إلى حياتي ويجعلني إنساناً جديداً، كما وعدني الكتاب المقدس. وبعد هذه الصلاة، أحسست وكأن حملاً ثقيلاً قد انزاح عن صدري، وغمرني فرح عظيم وسلام داخلي لم أختبره من قبل.*
*والآن، وبعد مضي سنوات على هذا الاختبار الروحي، أؤكد أن الحياة مع الرب يسوع لا تُقدر بثمن. فهو يشملني بمحبته يوماً بعد يوم، ويملأ حياتي بأهداف عظيمة كما قال: «وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ» (يوحنا ١٠: ١٠). *
*إنني أشكر الرب على هذه الحياة الممتلئة بمحبته، وأتمنى أن يختبرها جميع إخوتي واخواتي في لبنان والعالم العربي.*
*يسوع ينبوع الحياة*
*هو ينتظرك*​ 
*بيدو...*​


----------

